# Stop of Spoiler for the Audi TTS



## sweetivy0513 (Feb 13, 2020)

My car is TTS.
I want to own a spoiler of TTRS 
I'm following the modification with the installation of a fixed spoiler. 
And I can't find the adaptation to code it: not installed
I have the only 2 parameters in the 9 electric central as said before in this thread:
Spoiler Einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem Ausfahren
Spoiler Komfortsenken des Spoiler ueber Schliesszylinder FT

But no show this option <spoiler-tt_spoiler>

Someone has any clue about how to deactivate completely the rear spoiler on TTS ?

Please help.....


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

StretchinPA says in a post on 13 Oct 2019 on page 130 in Audi TT byte and bit 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... r#p9246047

Use VCDS to adapt module 09 and change spoiler-tt_spoiler from elektrischer to feststehender.
Edit: This procedure will disable the spoiler without triggering a warning in the MMI.

No idea if it works or not just thought I remembered seeing something relevant in the 137 pages of this epic thread.

Edit - reread your post and see you've tried looking for that. I guess it's worth reading the other 7 pages in that thread and see if there's more info.


----------



## sweetivy0513 (Feb 13, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> StretchinPA says in a post on 13 Oct 2019 on page 130 in Audi TT byte and bit
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... r#p9246047
> 
> Use VCDS to adapt module 09 and change spoiler-tt_spoiler from elektrischer to feststehender.
> ...


Yes! This change for TT is work. But no this option for TTS.
On TTS only show below option:
Spoiler Einfahrunterdrueckung nach manuellem Ausfahren
Spoiler Komfortsenken des Spoiler ueber Schliesszylinder FT


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

sweetivy0513 said:


> chelspeed said:
> 
> 
> > StretchinPA says in a post on 13 Oct 2019 on page 130 in Audi TT byte and bit
> ...


You need to go into Adaptations not long coding. The maps from my 2018 TTS show the items referred to above.


----------

